# On the lighter, more positive side of things



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tonight I have date number 2 with a girl who said she finds me "and the passion you have for your sport to be completely adorable" and that my helper work was hot

 wish me luck lol


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

decoys get all the girls. Mine IS a decoy too  

I race bikes and train dogs... Thankfully my other half like to ride and get bit too


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Ted Summers said:


> decoys get all the girls. Mine IS a decoy too
> 
> I race bikes and train dogs... Thankfully my other half like to ride and get bit too


First one I can even partially attribute to decoy work lol

What kinda bikes?


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

=D>=D>=D> Good luck! Us sane girls are in short supply. ;-)


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

Good luck buddy!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Adorable"' is a great start. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> =D>=D>=D> Good luck! Us sane girls are in short supply. ;-)


Ha ha, yes you are! 

Good luck Hunter. Just make sure she's as interested in you outside of your helper/decoy persona... well, unless you are into that kind of thing. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ha ha, yes you are!
> 
> Good luck Hunter. Just make sure she's as interested in you outside of your helper/decoy persona... well, unless you are into that kind of thing. :lol:



:-k..........Maybe she likes the whip? :-# :-$ 8-[ :-\":wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-k..........Maybe she likes the whip? :-# :-$ 8-[ :-\":wink:


LOL I bet she does. That used to be a running joke in my club about my fascination with the whip. :twisted: 

I was oblivious to that but once I realized what they were laughing at (somehow I usually managed to end up holding one of them in my hand, swinging it about and cracking it) I made sure to stay the hell away from it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea but everyone knows your sick! #-o :-# :lol:;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I know. I happen to be ok with that though. Makes for a hell of a good time, if you didn't know. \\/


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Sooooo how did the date go?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Still going...lol

He's probably teaching her inner arm bites...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Still going...lol
> 
> He's probably teaching her inner arm bites...


inner arm? or thigh?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol went well! Got home at 6am and no dogs even caused any trouble whilst I was gone. Slept in, and here I am.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> inner arm? or thigh?


I'd say inner arm... It's probably the girl's and Hunter's first date.

Please, let's not rush things... Inner thigh bites would probably be too stressful for a first training session...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I'd say inner arm... It's probably the girl's and Hunter's first date.
> 
> Please, let's not rush things... Inner thigh bites would probably be too stressful for a first training session...


As well as taking to the ground. Might be to much "pressure".


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Sarah Platts said:


> As well as taking to the ground. Might be to much "pressure".


This thread should come with a warning about drinking coffee while reading.

I concur re the thigh biting and taking to the ground, it might cause her to run panicked into traffic. Much better to save those for the second date.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Leah Hein said:


> Much better to save those for the second date.


That's what this was. I'm thinking they had a good time. She left a pretty good lead in on his "moves". 6 am arrival at home? Bet his hair was messy too.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Came home at 6 AM? Helper boy did good...


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol as a girl who dates girls i can say it's a pain in the butt to find a sane girl who you can take to the feild and they not freak out because "you're mean to your dogs and you put them in crates' UGHHHH


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We lost our extremely good helper to a very pretty blonde girl who had no idea of how to train her Malinois. She was a really nice girl.

His ex-girlfriend shacked up with a well known dog trainer who had his own dog school.

I think helpers are almost on a par with footballers.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think helpers are almost on a par with footballers.


What do you mean by that? Do you mean that women (at least some) are automatically attracted to them by virtue of what they do?

And Amy, get one of those mean, controlling girls and you will be set.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think helpers are almost on a par with footballers.


And if you add to decoying an intellectually stimulating profession (medical doctor, lawyer, etc)... you become a magnet for TROUBLE. 

I hope my girlfriend isn't reading this!! LOL


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> What do you mean by that? Do you mean that women (at least some) are automatically attracted to them by virtue of what they do?


Yes I do. The same as (at least some) women are attracted to CEOs or other men that have controlling interest in companies - power turns (at least some) women on, no matter how ugly and old the men are.

A 70 year-old man meets his friend and introduces him to his 30 years' young girlfriend. How did you manage that? the friend asks. I told her I was 90 the 70-year old said.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> And if you add to decoying an intellectually stimulating profession (medical doctor, lawyer, etc)... you become a magnet for TROUBLE.
> 
> I hope my girlfriend isn't reading this!! LOL


I bet you've made sure of that :lol:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Yes I do. The same as (at least some) women are attracted to CEOs or other men that have controlling interest in companies - power turns (at least some) women on...QUOTE]
> 
> (grin) Well, I guess I can see/understand that. It's only happened to me once, but when it did whatever feelings I had about that was more powerful and intense than just about anything I ever experienced in my life. I never got to act on that yet it still has the capacity to make me lightheaded when I think about it.
> 
> So Hunter, are you going to get a 3rd date?


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> First one I can even partially attribute to decoy work lol
> 
> What kinda bikes?


Expensive carbon fiber ones with pedals, not motors :lol: I've been racing for almost 15-16 years.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> And if you add to decoying an intellectually stimulating profession (medical doctor, lawyer, etc)... you become a magnet for TROUBLE.
> 
> I hope my girlfriend isn't reading this!! LOL


I'm a computer scientist who started an engineering firm that I'm the CEO of lol


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Gillian Schuler said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do. The same as (at least some) women are attracted to CEOs or other men that have controlling interest in companies - power turns (at least some) women on...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> Nicole Stark said:
> 
> 
> > Third date today
> ...


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Pics, is it too much to ask for pics?


----------

